
Show HN: Tale of Building Video OnDemand for Traverous on Azure Media Services - emadehsan
https://medium.com/@Traverous/the-tale-of-how-we-built-on-demand-streaming-for-traverous-on-azure-media-services-87e32f6a98d0
======
emadehsan
The accompanied GitHub project:
[https://github.com/Traverous/GaleCrater](https://github.com/Traverous/GaleCrater)

